
Apple burns developer goodwill with surprise release of iOS 14 - aledalgrande
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/16/apple-burns-developer-goodwill-with-surprise-release-of-ios-14/
======
phillipseamore
Surprise? The first beta was released 3 months ago.

~~~
joezydeco
Follow the discussion here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24490326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24490326)

saagarjha's comment nails it.

